# how to convert saltwater tank to a freshwater tank



## not1234 (Sep 24, 2011)

how to convert saltwater tank to a freshwater tank


----------



## not1234 (Sep 24, 2011)

how to convert saltwater tank to a freshwater tank


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

drain out saltwater... rinse tank/equipment... add water that has no salt in it? sorry im not quite sure what scope of the question is.


----------



## not1234 (Sep 24, 2011)

i have a saltwater tank i want to make it too a freshwater dont want saltwater anymore


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

find someone, like me, or other SW guys, give them all your Salt water stuff, and do what Tarobot said


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

would probably be helpful to list info about what you have now.....tank size, what kind of filtration you have currently, ect......


----------



## not1234 (Sep 24, 2011)

75 gallon xp2 filter


----------



## not1234 (Sep 24, 2011)

and there is saltwater in the tank


----------



## not1234 (Sep 24, 2011)

there is saltwater in the tank


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

?? Take all the SW and substrate out and fill it up with fresh water :lol:

Need to know what you have and thinking before we can help 

Seriously, it all depends on what filtration you have and what you are attempting to keep. What condition they are in and what you are willing to live with


----------



## not1234 (Sep 24, 2011)

i want to make it to a discus tank or oscar or african chicled


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you have Live rock, Fish, Corals etc?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this thread needs merged with the other one http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/how-convert-saltwater-tank-freshwater-tank-19942/ ...no need for 2 threads on the same topic, plus it's easier to get all the info in 1 thread instead of being split up over 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Merged threads.


----------

